

Ninite (YC W08) shares UI tweak data, puts download.com and FileHippo on notice - swies
http://blog.ninite.com/post/593241338/while-we-keep-our-app-selection-curated-to-just

======
leftnode
Wow, I had no idea this site existed, but I love the idea. I don't regularly
use a Windows machine, but I'd love to see something for Linux users in the
future.

Even for us Debian/Ubuntu users, I'd like something like:

    
    
      [ ] Build LAMP server
      [ ] Build LEMP server
      [ ] Build RoR server
    

And it give you the script/apt-get commands to install all of the required
packages, similar to how Linode install scripts work.

Regardless, this is awesome. Those download software sites are a relic of the
early web that need to die.

~~~
swies
Glad to hear you like the idea.

I've talked with Mel from <https://www.sliceapp.com/> before and that sounds
pretty close to what you're describing. Though I think it wants to SSH in and
just run the commands instead of printing them out for you.

------
qeorge
Long shot, but I thought I'd ask:

Is there any way you guys could offer a browser-testing suite for web
developers, or even just old versions of the browsers? Getting multiple
versions of IE on one machine is a nightmare.

The guys at Xenocode used to offer "virtualized" copies of IE6-8 and the other
browsers, that ran out of a single EXE with no install, and it was wonderful.
They discontinued the product, and I've been looking for a replacement ever
since.

Thanks!

------
babar
This also makes a very nice list of recommended apps. Please don't lose sight
of that aspect once you start getting swamped with requests to add additional
tools!

------
blehn
I love this site. Are there any plans for a mac version?

~~~
swies
Thanks!

No firm plans on Mac right now. The Windows app ecosystem is so much more
screwed up (notably toolbars) and reinstallation is much more frequent.

Not to say Macs have nailed this:
[http://daringfireball.net/2009/09/how_should_mac_apps_be_dis...](http://daringfireball.net/2009/09/how_should_mac_apps_be_distributed)

My average-computer-user sister didn't like using Firefox or Skype for a long
time because something weird--the .dmg remounting because she dragged the apps
right to the dock--happened every time she launched them.

~~~
blehn
Agree that OSX app installations tend to be less painful than Windows. I would
find it useful for setting up a fresh system, rather than hunting down the
10-20 apps I need and installing them one by one. It would also be great for
when friends/family that are new to OSX ask me what applications they should
get--I could bundle it up and link them.

